# Renegade ground clearance



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm wondering how much GC a Rene with a 2" bracket lift(need aftermarket axles as I'm told) and shocks all the way up has compared to a brute? Say with 29.5s. My brute with the same setup is at 15-16. Can I expect the same from a gade? And with a lift, does it significantly shorten the wheel base because of trailing arms? Enough to make it unstable? I may trade my brute for a gade but I'm not sure if I want to yet. I know they have more power but it means nothing if you have no ground clearance in mud.


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

you dont need aftermarket axles for one with just a 2" lift i had a 2" lift and 31's and i was somewhere between 14-16 i can remember for sure


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

deff posted this post on wrong forum lol....


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

easttexasrenegade said:


> you dont need aftermarket axles for one with just a 2" lift i had a 2" lift and 31's and i was somewhere between 14-16 i can remember for sure


 There is a big difference between a 2" spacer lift and a 2" bracket lift. There are problems with stock axles popping out with 2" bracket lifts.


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

so what lift is best to go with???


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My 2011 Renegade 800X with the shocks turned up on 29.5 Laws has just a hair below 14"......NO LIFT

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

DownSouthBrute said:


> so what lift is best to go with???


I've been looking at RDC's lift, he offers a complete bracket lift, or bracket in front and spacers in the rear which still allows you to keep stock axles.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Dad is in the process of doing the Gen 2 bracket lift now. Axles on the way but RDC has no gen 2s ATM.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> Dad is in the process of doing the Gen 2 bracket lift now. Axles on the way but RDC has no gen 2s ATM.


Keep me updated how that Bracket lift works out for ya, I really want the extra ground clearance, but just not sure about the axle angles.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Will do. I don't think there will be any probs, ive done a lot of research and a with a set of rhinos in the back you should be good to go. If we have any issues I will let you know though.


----------

